# singapore sky



## th3_man89

some of the pictures I don't know which section they should go, so i just include it here..

1)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




guess thats all now. hoping to get your comment though, especially on fireworks, coz i really think I didn't do it well.


----------



## LaFoto

On here, all I get are 9 red x's, but I went to look at your photostream and saw the firework pics, and they are not too shabby at all. To the contrary. Quite nice.

Last I photographed fireworks, I went to f13 or f16 and 4 seconds or 6 seconds exposure (camera on tripod for that, of course). But if you had to go "handheld", 1/25 was still well manageable (and you managed it well, too).

Welcome to ThePhotoForum.


----------



## th3_man89

LaFoto said:


> On here, all I get are 9 red x's, but I went to look at your photostream and saw the firework pics, and they are not too shabby at all. To the contrary. Quite nice.
> 
> Last I photographed fireworks, I went to f13 or f16 and 4 seconds or 6 seconds exposure (camera on tripod for that, of course). But if you had to go "handheld", 1/25 was still well manageable (and you managed it well, too).
> 
> Welcome to ThePhotoForum.



thx. i'm working on it. trying to add my photo to website supporting hotling to this forum. sorry for the inconvenience. trying my best here.


----------



## ipsum43

the concert fireworks was really nice


----------



## th3_man89

thx. it was from songs of the sea in sentosa. give it a try.


----------



## jotan82

nice shots.  keep shooting and sharing!


----------



## jessytsmith

Singapore looks so awesome. I love these photos. I hope I get to visit there soon. Thank you so much for sharing.

Jess



th3_man89 said:


> some of the pictures I don't know which section they should go, so i just include it here..
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 channel dvr​6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ 7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess thats all now. hoping to get your comment though, especially on fireworks, coz i really think I didn't do it well.


----------



## molested_cow

Wait, the Lee dynasty let people play with fireworks now? What has the world turned into???


----------



## nightflowre

I love the lights of all those night photos! Beautiful! Hope I could take part in a photo tour in Singapore!

-----

Photo tours in Vietnam


----------

